# mysql cant install



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

when i install , libcrypt.so.2 not found 
so i do 
ln -s libcrypt.so libcrypt.so.2
after this 
some files not found 
i do that again and again
now it said :
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1:/usr/libpthread.so.2:version LIBTHREAD_1_0 required by ./bin/my_print_defaults not found
how solve this problem 
my apology for my poor english


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

minniegg2009 said:
			
		

> when i install , libcrypt.so.2 not found
> so i do
> ln -s libcrypt.so libcrypt.so.2
> after this
> ...


Don't!

How did you install mysql? And on what version of Freebsd?


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

i download mysql-5.0.83
tar zxvf *.tar.gz
./configure
now problem occurred
my version of freebsd is 7.0
help me please


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

minniegg2009 said:
			
		

> i download mysql-5.0.83
> tar zxvf *.tar.gz
> ./configure



Don't ever do that. Learn how to use ports on FreeBSD.


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
# make install clean
```

See databases/mysql50-server and the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

Why didn't you read the handbook before you started messing up your system? FreeBSD has a software collection called Ports, and if you don't want to compile your own software, use Packages.

All you need to do is:


```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
make install clean
```

If you don't have the ports tree or need to update it, look here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't ever do that. Learn how to use ports on FreeBSD.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



that package is too bigï¼Œi don't want to use ports
please


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

What package? The installed ports tree takes up about 510MB. That's all. If you install stuff from tarballs you downloaded here and there, expect zero support on these forums. If you really don't want ports, use packages; http://www.freshports.org/databases/mysql50-server has instructions.


----------

